# Eggs on Balcony - London UK



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,

I'm in a similar situation to Steffla, only my eggs have been there a few days. What should I do? What if I move them and they hatch elsewhere?

Thanks,

mk


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mkhammer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in a similar situation to Steffla, only my eggs have been there a few days. What should I do? What if I move them and they hatch elsewhere?
> 
> ...


A little more info would help but............if you move the eggs, they won't hatch because "pigeon parents" will not normally take up at a new location and continue the incubation/raising babies process. Once the eggs/nest is moved, they will abandon it and start another one. How many days have the eggs been there?


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> A little more info would help but............if you move the eggs, they won't hatch because "pigeon parents" will not normally take up at a new location and continue the incubation/raising babies process. Once the eggs/nest is moved, they will abandon it and start another one. How many days have the eggs been there?


Hi Lovebirds,

Thanks. Well we started getting a lot of pigeons on our balcony just recently maybe a couple of weeks ago. (This didn't happen last year). It got very messy so we decided to clean the area. When we moved things, we found a nest with two eggs in it. Having found them, we didn't feel we could move them as then there'd be no-one to look after the 'chicks' if they hatch. It's been about 3-4 days already since we discovered it, but we have no way of knowing how long the pigeons have been sitting there and I didn't know it would take as long as 17 days plus for them to hatch. I read in an earlier post under this topic, that after 3-4 days it's too late to move them as then they'll still hatch or something. Or alternatively maybe what's inside would be too developed so that it wouldn't be acceptable to move them? There is one other thing which is that it's very cold here right now, just above zero celcius at times, is that warm enough for the process?

mk


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mkhammer said:


> Hi Lovebirds,
> 
> Thanks. Well we started getting a lot of pigeons on our balcony just recently maybe a couple of weeks ago. (This didn't happen last year). It got very messy so we decided to clean the area. When we moved things, we found a nest with two eggs in it. Having found them, we didn't feel we could move them as then there'd be no-one to look after the 'chicks' if they hatch. It's been about 3-4 days already since we discovered it, but we have no way of knowing how long the pigeons have been sitting there and I didn't know it would take as long as 17 days plus for them to hatch. I read in an earlier post under this topic, that after 3-4 days it's too late to move them as then they'll still hatch or something. Or alternatively maybe what's inside would be too developed so that it wouldn't be acceptable to move them? There is one other thing which is that it's very cold here right now, just above zero celcius at times, is that warm enough for the process?
> 
> mk


Do you know.....are one of the parents sitting on the eggs at all times? Until they hatch, the male bird will sit on the eggs from about 10:00 AM until about 4:00 PM, then the female will site from 4:00 PM, through the night, until 10:00 AM (these times are approximate). If the eggs are being left for a long time at those temps, I would suppose the eggs have frozen. You could candle them........ take a small flashlight and go to a dark room and shine the light through the egg. If you can see veins then the eggs are about 7 to 9 days old and are growing. If they are older than that, you can see a embryo and an air pocket at one end. If the eggs look clear, then they are no good and won't hatch. A lot of people feel that once the embryo has started to develop, that destroying the egg is the same as killing the baby. That's a personal choice and I won't even go there. What you have to decide is IF the eggs hatch, either you have to leave the nest for abut 35 days or so for the babies to be raised and on their own, take the babies and raise them yourself, find a rehabber that would be willing to take them, or if they can't stay where they are until fledged, they will starve to death. If you could tell us where you are located, you may have some one here close to you that could help out.


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Do you know.....are one of the parents sitting on the eggs at all times? Until they hatch, the male bird will sit on the eggs from about 10:00 AM until about 4:00 PM, then the female will site from 4:00 PM, through the night, until 10:00 AM (these times are approximate). If the eggs are being left for a long time at those temps, I would suppose the eggs have frozen. You could candle them........ take a small flashlight and go to a dark room and shine the light through the egg. If you can see veins then the eggs are about 7 to 9 days old and are growing. If they are older than that, you can see a embryo and an air pocket at one end. If the eggs look clear, then they are no good and won't hatch. A lot of people feel that once the embryo has started to develop, that destroying the egg is the same as killing the baby. That's a personal choice and I won't even go there. What you have to decide is IF the eggs hatch, either you have to leave the nest for abut 35 days or so for the babies to be raised and on their own, take the babies and raise them yourself, find a rehabber that would be willing to take them, or if they can't stay where they are until fledged, they will starve to death. If you could tell us where you are located, you may have some one here close to you that could help out.


Hello,

Thank you very much for explaining. I'll try that. The eggs are only left briefly i.e. for a minute or two, when the pigeons get scared, but that doesn't happen very often. It seems that they are sitting on the eggs nearly 24/7. That's interesting, the male sits on them for a few hours in comparison! Is it okay to put the eggs back though after looking at them? Mind you it's so dark outside I could probably shine a flashlight through them where they are. I did think that it seemed like they were on shifts, but I couldn't tell for sure! I'll let you know what stage they seem to be at, for further advice . One thing I didn't understand was your comments at the end about leaving them where they are to be raised on their own. Did you mean with the parents? That would probably be ok, I guess if it's too late to do anything about them. I'm in London, UK. 

mk


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi, it's night time here and the pigeon is reluctant to move, should I wait until morning to look at the eggs and is it okay to take a look at them and then put them back? Thanks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mkhammer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you very much for explaining. I'll try that. The eggs are only left briefly i.e. for a minute or two, when the pigeons get scared, but that doesn't happen very often. It seems that they are sitting on the eggs nearly 24/7. That's interesting, the male sits on them for a few hours in comparison! Is it okay to put the eggs back though after looking at them? Mind you it's so dark outside I could probably shine a flashlight through them where they are. I did think that it seemed like they were on shifts, but I couldn't tell for sure! I'll let you know what stage they seem to be at, for further advice . One thing I didn't understand was your comments at the end about leaving them where they are to be raised on their own. Did you mean with the parents? That would probably be ok, I guess if it's too late to do anything about them. I'm in London, UK.
> 
> mk



The very BEST thing you can do is leave them where they are until they are raised/grown and on their own. I was somehow under the impression that you weren't going to be able to do that because you were moving. Anyway, if you want to check the eggs, it is fine to put them back once you check them. That's an old wive's tale about a human scent getting on baby birds and the parents not excepting them back. Now, if you find the eggs are no good, but now since you've answered back, I think they probably are.....then you can just throw them out, remove the nest and clean up the area and the parents will most likely go somewhere else. If they eggs are good, once they hatch which would be about 19 days from the day the first egg was laid, it would be extremely kind of you if you could provide them with water and food, but if you can't they will make do somehow. Beware, that when these babies are around 14 to 18 days old, the hen will lay another set of eggs. I assume you do not want another set of babies, because it's an endless cycle, LOL, you can remove the eggs one at a time, boil them, and replace when they are cool. Then once your two babies are gone, remove the nest, eggs and you are done. I would recommend checking the eggs during the day because if you scare the parents away after dark by reaching for the eggs, they may not find their way back to the nest. Pigeons don't fly or move around at night. Any other questions.........feel free to ask. I'm surprised that no one else has answered you, but you replied to an old thread instead of starting a new one, and I guess no one has seen it? Anyway, good luck and keep us posted if you can as things progress. I think I will write a moderator and see if they can move your part of this thread to a new thread.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've started a new thread so it will be easier for members to reply and keep track of the situation.

Terry


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> The very BEST thing you can do is leave them where they are until they are raised/grown and on their own. I was somehow under the impression that you weren't going to be able to do that because you were moving. Anyway, if you want to check the eggs, it is fine to put them back once you check them. That's an old wive's tale about a human scent getting on baby birds and the parents not excepting them back. Now, if you find the eggs are no good, but now since you've answered back, I think they probably are.....then you can just throw them out, remove the nest and clean up the area and the parents will most likely go somewhere else. If they eggs are good, once they hatch which would be about 19 days from the day the first egg was laid, it would be extremely kind of you if you could provide them with water and food, but if you can't they will make do somehow. Beware, that when these babies are around 14 to 18 days old, the hen will lay another set of eggs. I assume you do not want another set of babies, because it's an endless cycle, LOL, you can remove the eggs one at a time, boil them, and replace when they are cool. Then once your two babies are gone, remove the nest, eggs and you are done. I would recommend checking the eggs during the day because if you scare the parents away after dark by reaching for the eggs, they may not find their way back to the nest. Pigeons don't fly or move around at night. Any other questions.........feel free to ask. I'm surprised that no one else has answered you, but you replied to an old thread instead of starting a new one, and I guess no one has seen it? Anyway, good luck and keep us posted if you can as things progress. I think I will write a moderator and see if they can move your part of this thread to a new thread.


Hi, thank you. I did try to start a new thread but couldn't find that option until later after I'd posted here! Maybe I could copy and paste some of these messages and put them in a new thread. I see, I wasn't sure about that i.e. the eggs not being accepted. Oh no, an endless cycle and by that time we may well be moving... we have been providing some food and water for the pigeons since they laid the eggs. What sort of food do you recommend for the babies? Not sure I feel comfortable about boiling the next set of eggs, are there any other options? Pigeon breeding sounds like a long process lol!


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> I've started a new thread so it will be easier for members to reply and keep track of the situation.
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry,

Thanks, I'll post there.

mk


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi MK .. you just posted in the new thread, so everything should be right here.

Terry


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Terry,

That was quick. Cool!

mk


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Only just now seen this one.

Mkhammer, I'm in the UK so if you are bothered about boiling next eggs, if there are any, I can send you plastic ones. We use them for our permanent resident pigeons (else we'd be waist deep in them  )

If you think you may need some at some time, feel free to private message or email, from the forum, with your address.

Cheers

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:
 

> I've started a new thread so it will be easier for members to reply and keep track of the situation.
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry. You're the best............


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

John_D said:


> Only just now seen this one.
> 
> Mkhammer, I'm in the UK so if you are bothered about boiling next eggs, if there are any, I can send you plastic ones. We use them for our permanent resident pigeons (else we'd be waist deep in them  )
> 
> ...


Hi John,

That would be great thank you. 

mk


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Pigeon babies have hatched! They're about 2 inches long and yellowish brown. Most of the time the parents (or mother) are still sitting on them. They're so tiny and cute


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi MK,

Thanks for the update. They will now take about 35 days to fledge.

After a while, when they are bigger and showing a mix of real feathers and a little baby fluff, you'll find the parents won't sit on 'em all the time. Hopefully we shall have some milder weather by then.

John


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi John,

Thanks for the info. Yes, poor things are stuck outside in this weather.

mk


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Your new babies will be fine, despite this unseasonably cold weather that we're experiencing! They will be kept toasty warm under their parents until they are at least 10 days old and by the, hopefully, the weather will have warmed up.

It would really help the parents if you make sure they have access to unfrozen water and put out some pigeon mix. It is amazing how much food they go through when raising the babies......mind you, when you see how quickly the young ones grow it does add up.

Enjoy your babies.......you are very lucky that they have chosen your balcony. 

'Poo


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Pigeonpoo,

Cool. They have access to water, but what's pigeon mix and/or where can I get it?

Yes, lucky me . I caught another glimpse today. My 6 year old niece asked me why they chose to lay the eggs there and not in a tree - any idea why?

Thanks,

mk


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Their ancestors would have nested in caves, on ledges, so our feral pigeons seek out something that seems to be similar to that. On Islay, off of Scottish mainland, wild pigeons still live in the coastal caves.

Having said that, there are some white pigeons near the river side on the outskirts of Norwich who do nest in trees - we currently have two young ones who fell out of the nest and couldn't be placed back in it. 

Pigeon mix comes from corn stores which do pigeon stuff, and a few pet stores. It is a mix of various legumes, grains, seeds and maize designed to provide a god all-round diet for racing pigeons. City birds are fortunate, though, if they get mixed corn or even wild bird seed as an alternative to scrounging dirty bits of bread, chips and stuff.

John


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi John,

Thanks. That makes sense, I didn't realise that. I thought that usually they nested in trees, but for some reason choose not to at times.

I can just imagine the reaction I'd get if I went into a supermarket and asked for pigeon mix . Maybe I'll try it on April Fools'.

mk


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi mk,

As it happens, some of what you can get in supermarkets would not be dissimilar 

Split peas, lentils, barley, dried peas ... like the 'do it yourself' packets of veg soup mix I sometime get ... some of those raw ingredients can be foud in a pigeon mix.

How are the feathery ones doing?

John


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I use these vegetable soup packs to feed my bird. I also add other types of seed, grains and grit to it to make a homemade pigeon mix. She isn't too keen on the peas and split peas in these packs but likes the barley. I bought her pigeon peas from a pet shop once but she never touched them as they were too big. She definately prefers smaller grains.

Lindi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lindi,

I sometimes wonder how much of the stuff in a good pigeon mix I could actually use to make a soup. Haven't tried it yet, case I start to COOO 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

John, that's a good un'.

Maggie


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi guys,

The feathery ones are doing fine, no feathers yet though. They seem to have doubled in size and I can see tiny wings, though I only occasionally catch a glimpse.

Are we talking about ordinary packets of vegetable soup - uncooked powder? I've tried pulses, don't know if that's any good.

Absolutely John, don't want to turn into one!

mk


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi mkhammer,

Glad to hear the little ones are growing fast  

The vegetable soup packs John and I are referring to are not the powdered ones, but the packets that contain Barley, yellow and green split peas, marrowfat peas, red split lentils etc. If you were buying them to make soup, they would have to be soaked overnight, but this is not necessary for pigeon use. They will eat them in the raw state straight from the pack.

I use 'Great Scot' brand Scotch Broth Mix. I would imagine the same brand or similiar could be found in your area from the leading supermarkets (Tesco's, Asda, Sainsbury's etc.)

A little good quality wild bird seed (without too many sunflower seeds) could also be mixed with this. I also add hemp seed, a little millet seed (ie. Trill budgie seed, which also contains vitamins and iodine), a little uncooked brown rice (not too much), oats, bird grit, and crushed oyster shell.

Pigeons are quite selective when it comes to their diet (unless they have no choice but to eat what's available to them), so its good to make sure there are a good variety of grains, seeds etc. for balanced nutrition and choice. If given is a shallow bowl, they will toss lots of seed all over the place (well mine does anyway) to get to their favourite nosh  . 

John..nice one lol!!

Lindi


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Lindi,

Thank you for your detailed explanation. Gosh they're fussy. I used to have a budgie and that seemed easier!

mk


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi mk,

Thank you for your care and concern over your balcony babies.

Here is a site that shows a good example of what is in a "pigeon mix" hope that helps.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Treesa,

Thank you.

mk


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

*no new eggs?*

Hi,

The pigeon babies seem to be growing quite well. It's been about 21 days since they hatched. However, the mother hasn't laid any more eggs, or none that I can see, that's a good thing, but I was wondering if that means that she might lay them later, or elsewhere?

Thanks,

mk


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi MK -

Guess it's "maybe and maybe" 

No telling what pigeons will do. The first ones I had on my balcony liked to alternate between two plant tubs or troughs and although the hen did lay before the young had fledged, this did not happen every time. Sometimes there would be an 'eggless' break.

How do the parents react to you?

John


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

John_D said:


> Hi MK -
> 
> Guess it's "maybe and maybe"
> 
> ...



Hi John,

Thank you. So it's happened to you then?! I'm not sure how the parents relate to me. They sometimes fly off, and other times stay put. I think they seem fearful.

mk


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Do you know.....are one of the parents sitting on the eggs at all times? Until they hatch, the male bird will sit on the eggs from about 10:00 AM until about 4:00 PM, then the female will site from 4:00 PM, through the night, until 10:00 AM (these times are approximate). If the eggs are being left for a long time at those temps, I would suppose the eggs have frozen. You could candle them........ take a small flashlight and go to a dark room and shine the light through the egg. If you can see veins then the eggs are about 7 to 9 days old and are growing. If they are older than that, you can see a embryo and an air pocket at one end. If the eggs look clear, then they are no good and won't hatch. A lot of people feel that once the embryo has started to develop, that destroying the egg is the same as killing the baby. That's a personal choice and I won't even go there. What you have to decide is IF the eggs hatch, either you have to leave the nest for abut 35 days or so for the babies to be raised and on their own, take the babies and raise them yourself, find a rehabber that would be willing to take them, or if they can't stay where they are until fledged, they will starve to death. If you could tell us where you are located, you may have some one here close to you that could help out.



Hi,

It's been about 37 days. The pigeon babies seem to be able to fly onto the ledge of the balcony, overlooking the ground (2nd floor), but I haven't seen them fly away yet. Any idea what happens now? Will they eventually just fly off?

Thanks,

mk


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mkhammer said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's been about 37 days. The pigeon babies seem to be able to fly onto the ledge of the balcony, overlooking the ground (2nd floor), but I haven't seen them fly away yet. Any idea what happens now? Will they eventually just fly off?
> 
> ...


Yes, they will eventually take off one day, with or without the parents. I'm really not SURE how the ferals do this. All of this is done in a loft setting here so it's a little different. I would assume that the babies may or may not return once they take their first flight. Someone else will be along in a while that is more familiar with the feral birds than I am.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi mk,

Are they self-feeding? Are the parents still around?

It won't be long now, before they start making short flights which will become more frequent and longer distances. Their wings must be fully developed before this can happen....as well as their confidence.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi MK

What happens on my balcony is the youngsters first view the world from the railing, then they go off with father pigeon for some flying and return with him. It's normal for the male parent to kind of show the kids around for a few days and encourage them to feed themselves. In Norwich, though, we find young fledged birds who are out on their own and obviously have not been able to forage enough food - some may be orphans of course.

John


----------



## mkhammer (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thanks a lot. Yes, the parents are still around. They come back now and then. Do you mean that the parents will eventually disappear altogether, such that the offspring will no longer see them?

mk


----------

